# Post your favorite pic of your car!



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

How about posting your favorite pic of your car? 

Perhaps this thread could also serve as a sort of Online library of the various models, grades, colors etc?

I'll kick of with one of my car, an R34 GT-V in Bayside Blue:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

This pic isn't too bad given that it was 2am in the morning at Daikoku PA. Photo courtesy of REVSpeed magazine. :smokin: 

BTW, ignore the spec list as there are mistakes in it.

Cya O!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Bruntingthorpe, 2 weeks ago...


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Beautiful cars Dave and Hugh.

What is a GT-V though, Dave? I have heard of a GT-R, GT-S, and GT-T, and all their derivatives (i.e. standard GT-R, GT-R V SPEC, GT-R V SPEC II, GT-R NUR, GT-R M SPEC), but never of a GT-V? What spec does it have? (Single turbo, RWD, etc?).

Nice car Hugh :smokin: 
Where is the GT-R badge on the front grille? I take you took it out by subjective preference.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Peter....is the car parked or moving? 

Here is some movement :smokin:


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Can I play? 

Lofty took this excellent piccy at Trax


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Pah, anybody can do it in a straight line Dino.  Look at the splitter! Not my fault the guy had a quick shutter....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Peter said:


> *Pah, anybody can do it in a straight line Dino.  Look at the splitter! Not my fault the guy had a quick shutter....  *


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

Care of Dave Wilkins at a Bubble meet.


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)




----------



## KNGP2104 (Mar 23, 2003)

I like this one. Very arty!!


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

phatty said:


> *Can I play?
> 
> Lofty took this excellent piccy at Trax
> 
> ...


is there a pic of the rear of this car. I love it!!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Phatty, the car would look evil (well it already does) with the front headlamps tinted black. You'd scare other cars of the street! Well not all


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

> What is a GT-V though, Dave?


GT-V is essentially a GTT minus a turbo. My car has the same brakes, wheels, suspension, components etc as the R34 GTT but is powered by an RB25DE engine. More specs here  

hipogtr - your car is nothing short of Awesome! :smokin:

So far "The Club Gallery" as a few entires - so come on the rest of you, get those photos posted!


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

got to be one of my all time favourite cars EVER


----------



## Skylining (Jun 28, 2001)

This has to be my favorite picture. It’s me driving with Andre Somberg’s arm pointing the way. I’d learnt a lot that weekend and had a lot of fun in the process.

http://www.8200rpm.com/gallery/nordschleife22_09_02/skyline.jpg

Paul.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Peter....some digital movement has appeared


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Going into Abbey today for a couple of changes...


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Skyline_R34 said:


> *is there a pic of the rear of this car. I love it!! *


I *still* haven't sorted it yet, but it will be done soon 



LSR said:


> *Phatty, the car would look evil (well it already does) with the front headlamps tinted black. You'd scare other cars of the street! Well not all   *


This is what it looks like with the HL covers on, I forgot to bring them to trax..


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Howsie said:


> *Going into Abbey today for a couple of changes... [/B][/QUOTE]
> Say hello to my blue one for me whilst you're up at the farm Howsie. ;)*


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

What are you getting done Mark?


----------



## PepsiGuru (Sep 16, 2002)

Here's my baby . . . .



















Irving
GTR . . .


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*PepsiGuru*

Your car looks great 

Mind if I ask, what are those wheels?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

they look like Blitz technospeeds


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Howsie, my car is up at the farm having toys fitted.....In fact there sort of snail shaped toys  
We're not talking silly horsepower or ground breaking stuff here, but a very driveable and still very rapid motor.

Should have it back in a couple of weeks..... will reveal all at that time when I've had a chance to drive it.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

snail=turbo?


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Skylining said:


> *This has to be my favorite picture. It’s me driving with Andre Somberg’s arm pointing the way. I’d learnt a lot that weekend and had a lot of fun in the process.
> 
> http://www.8200rpm.com/gallery/nordschleife22_09_02/skyline.jpg
> 
> Paul. *


LOL, that is me in the rear holding on for dear life.
Had a great time with Paul and Andre!!!


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Howsie said:


> *snail=turbo?  *


Correct


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Big Mark said:


> *We're not talking silly horsepower or ground breaking stuff here, but a very driveable and still very rapid motor.
> *


thats right a fiat 126 isnt rapid or ground breaking but somehow suits you down to a tee


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

deano said:


> *thats right a fiat 126 isnt rapid or ground breaking but somehow suits you down to a tee    *


A Fiat 126 isn't even remotely big and lardy...... so why does it suit me then?


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)




----------



## Mahony (Oct 29, 2002)

I know its not even a Nissan, but it is nice surroundings, so Ill try and get the Skyline up there sometime...


----------



## Rob Barron (Aug 11, 2003)

Here’s my RB Tuned R33 V-spec






























Rob


----------



## NikB (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's one of mine taken when I was about to leave Goodwood Festival of Speed:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I know its not just the Bomber, but this is one of my favourite pictures I have ever taken !!  










J..:smokin:


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

one of my fav pics of my car


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

Rob Barron said:


>


one of the nicest looking skylines i've seen, without a doubt


----------



## Andy Stocker (Aug 8, 2003)




----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

*Photos*

Not normally one for posting photos here, but fancied a change.

First is my old GTS - I know eveyone hates 3 spoke wheels but I really liked these - they were unusual.










2 of the GTR - not quite sunny enough to show the purple "properly", but nice, I think.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*project .z'*


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

IMS



> I know eveyone hates 3 spoke wheels but I really liked these - they were unusual


I have to admit, those look very nice!  Did you fit brembro's to your GTS?


Thanx to everyone who's posted!

A lot of excellent pics so far - keep 'em coming!

Dave


----------



## TOPRPM (May 17, 2003)

Here is one of the best R33s


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

This car is the inspiration for my own:-

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2003-5/183144/runner4.jpg


----------



## Slippery (Jul 3, 2001)

*my car*

http://www.photobucket.com/albums/0903/slippery/DSCN0022.JPG


----------



## ZSAK (Sep 24, 2003)

Here is my sweetheart not a Skyline but a distant cousin


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Demon Dave said:


> *IMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything done by someone who lived in NE of England but was posted in Japan working for HKS for 2 years or so. Freaky, as I bought it from a delaer who shipped it from Japan, no knowledge about the owner, until he walked in off the street one day at my work!

I believe he fitted a fair bit including uprated brakes, Bilstein adjustable shocks, stage 1 mods on engine/exhaust side and those Volk racing alloys.

It was a simple looking car and p***ed on anything for the first 50 yards (much quicker than the GTR) - doubt it would have been any good above 120mph though!


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Not my car but,,,,,*

Hi there,

I hope you like it.










Regards,
Shin


----------



## wayneking (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## wayneking (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

hahaha shin love it !










Here is mine another GTT for passion


----------



## deeznutz (Jan 28, 2002)

Here ya go. This is mine.


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

I think this is one of my fave's


----------



## brutalbobby (Sep 1, 2003)

Superb thread,more photo's please!Great idea i could browse through these all day all the cars look excellent,wish this idea of the photo's could be put on the bulletin board so i could just look at them with ease.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Big Mark said:


> *I think this is one of my fave's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine too Mark!!!


----------



## Jamezilla (Jun 3, 2003)

*My 2 favourites*



















Pity I didn't take either of them


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

A few Pics... one of my car, R34Nismo (I think) on the way back from Santa Pod and Andy, again at the Pod


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

and another of my car... going a little sideways!


----------



## NikB (Jul 15, 2002)

Got some more pics of my 200 over the weekend, this is my favourite (I'm such a tart!).


----------



## nismopower299 (May 13, 2003)

Looks a whole different now, but these are some pics before. will post some pics of the new improved version soon:smokin:


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

Some updates from last time, far from finished of course. That word isn't even in my vocabulary.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Mycroft
The Village People would,nt let me see your photo 
Maybe its cause I Dont buy their records:smokin: cokey


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Im getting some pictures done on Wednesday, once done can someone host them for me. I really would like my pics in the gallery. The ones I have are before the bigger brakes,lowering kit & personal plates

Much appreciated my fellow Skyliners!!!

Claire


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

here's mine


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

My least favourite pic !!!









   

J.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

I hope that is more than a month old mate!!! 


my current fave two 



















Booty... if you want a pic hosted.... email it to me and ill stick it up for yous! [email protected]


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Yep !!

Youve heard of the summer of love, well that pic was from last year - or as I call it - the summer of shyte !!!

    

J.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*pmsl !!!*

Is this the delivery guy with your new gearbox mate??











     

J.


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

For me its a toss up between this one, and a Sideways one from silverstone.










Lee


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Lee, looks nice in the sunshine!!!  how comes you didnt keep the RX plate off the red car???


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

I believe that to transfer a plate you need the V5 and a current MOT, and I have neither due to sending them to the insurance company.

I may have been able to do it, but after a couple of months finding a car and then having to sort things I wasnt really too bothered to try knowing that I didnt have the documents anyway.

Would have liked the plate, but its not a big loss at the end of the day. Not compared to how much that accident has cost me anyway.

Lee


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

My favourite pic of my car has to be this one:










I can't get any better pictures as it's still in bits and in my garden.   

-Elliot


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

one of my favorites from last year, to cheer you all up in the midst of winter:

Bayside @ the bayside! 










(people with GTROC calendars might spot this pic in march   )


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Nice Dave.

Very Nice

I'll just get my shades


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

Rob Barron said:


> *Here’s my RB Tuned R33 V-spec
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a smart skyline in black, top car

heres one of my supra at the last elvington from last year


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

my baby lined up at elvington waiting for the handling course, note the bonnet undone to cool down as it was sooooooooooo hot


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

lee i remember that day it was red hot and good fun on that track roll on this year


----------



## OptiX (Oct 21, 2003)

Arty Farty one done by the other half!


----------



## evo_sims (Jul 24, 2003)

R34 Nismo - that ROCKS!!!!!!!!

I dont know how to insert a photo


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

I like this one


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

And this one


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

And lastly


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Sorry Knight, but I can't view them only little "x"

By the way, the pics of my car are in the Gallery hosted by MattPayne....She's a beaut!

:smokin:


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Thats weird, I can see them no probs


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

I can't see them either Ged


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

How about this then?


http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid102/p8d029ca1bda18fb561c69b9bd9988999/f9b396fd.jpg 

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid102/pa9900d5dde13c5343418415b96e762e2/f9b39a47.jpg 

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid102/p0960d1ff5abcbbec4d66702dd7204cac/f9b396ea.jpg


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Looking good Ged


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

knight said:


> *How about this then?
> *


Forbidden


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

iamthomas said:


> *Forbidden *


Likewise....DOH!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

You both have dodgy computers then


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

knight said:


> *You both have dodgy computers then *


Quite possibly true Ged...it's the works machine after all.

Here's the last photo to be taken before the new bumper and bits go on:-


----------



## SpudNuts (Jan 28, 2004)

boab said:


> *here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hamish!  


Beautiful car, especially when you have the light kit turned on


----------



## Lofty (Mar 18, 2003)

This is one of my best ones!


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Im really pleased of this one I got this week. Its going to look rubbish on a dark screen though. Luckily mine is really bright so its cool!










Full Size 

Cheers
Lee


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

i've got a new favourite....  











in the drive outside my new house.....


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

R33 and MV Agusta










And another










and one of the interior of the 360 - I don't have any pics of the outside yet


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Suppose there should be at least one pic of the Lemon here  Oh and its sister car the Hyper .


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I'd forgotten just how mental that car of yours look Deano.

Think i'm going to have to chuck the Clarkson DVD on in a minute !


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Lovely collection Fred,

Dp you give tours to the public???

    

J.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

bladerider said:


> *Lovely collection Fred,
> 
> Dp you give tours to the public???
> 
> ...


Do you live in Essex James? If so, I'm not too far away and would be happy to give you a blast - although I have to say, you'd be mad to get on the back of the bike with me riding


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Fred said:


> *you'd be mad to get on the back of the bike with me riding  *



You'd have to be mad to have me on the bike........unless you particularly like sky !!!    

I am in essex, and believe me, I would be well chuffed to take you up on your offer, expect a pm soon !!!

Cheers,

J.


----------



## STOCKGTR (Jul 31, 2003)

Here's mine.
I hope it works.


----------



## raj (Sep 13, 2003)

*my r34 gtt*

heres my baby when Ben_L took a few photos of it. 
http://www.linney.org/1998silverR34GTT.htm

cant wait to get some more bits:smokin:


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

STOCKGTR said:


> *Here's mine.
> I hope it works.
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops, tried to get your image working.


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Here's a couple


----------



## RB26zcar (Mar 6, 2004)

My turbo 260z
LOOK HERE


----------



## STOCKGTR (Jul 31, 2003)

*My GTR One more try!!*


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

STOCKGTR.....very nice! Looks sweet on those Enkeis


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

After the Brands Hatch day I have a couple


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Very nice shot from this weekend at the Assen TT circuit....










And an arty one from the same place










 :smokin:  :smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

bladerider said:


> *Very nice shot from this weekend at the Assen TT circuit....
> 
> *


You guys should keep me posted when you come to the mainland.


----------



## STOCKGTR (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks Big Mark. The do the job ie. very light.
Engine bay pic.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

OMG - the photos in here are mind-blowing :smokin: 

If I'm allowed - here's my (now sold) Civic Vti:



















And here's my favourite photo of it, somewhere in the Brecon Beacons:

Here

Or this one - can't make my mind up!

Was a great car - but had to go to make way for a GTR  

Jeff


----------



## KNGP2104 (Mar 23, 2003)

Here are a couple of my new baby


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

Not a Skyline, but here are my favorite pics of my two current cars.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Here are two of mine, don't get her till the end of the week but will have lots more after the....let me know what you thing


----------



## Jay (Sep 1, 2003)

Wearing a nissan badge, but not a skyline, heres my fav pic of my 200, taken at silverstone last weekend


----------



## RED03EX (Apr 15, 2004)

All I can say is **WOW**. Every single car that I just looked at was extremely beautifful. I had to register just to say that, also, I would love to learn more about the car that I want so badly. Too bad I live in the states. 

Keep up the good work, and keep the pics coming.

Paul


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice drifting Jay :smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Not bothered doing any decent pics of my GTR (i have 2, and they WELL out of date now, lol), but heres 3 of me old beast!


























Hard to imagine i bought it bog std! Literally all that was left std by the time i got rid was the bodyshell! Barely any wires on the car was std, never mind bigger parts! From 200bhp and 1250kg, to 400+bhp and 1050kg in 2million easy steps!

GTR ones when it looks as it should!


----------



## Gav.Diamond (Jul 26, 2003)

This is the probably the best picture i have of mine, just a shame about the bit of missing trim










Would love to have a skyline, but the funds wont allow at the minute


----------

